# Nexus 7 for a headunit



## rans0m00

So have a 2010 Honda Fit Sport (no nav) and was wanting to replace the factory head unit for something that worked a little better with my Android phone. After some thought I decided why not just use my Nexus 7 (2013) that I don't use as my head unit. I don't listen to anything that is not streamed or flac that has been stored on my computer. Here is where I have made it to and the missing pieces. I want to go with a USB DAC but cant seem to find one that works without too many issues to be mounted in a dash. From the 3.5mm jack the signal needs to go to something that will allow me to adjust the balance and fade. I usually only adjust my balance and fade once to get it to my liking and never touch it again so whatever is used will most likely be hidden since I don't want anything showing except the tablet screen. 

Dash kit modded to fit the nexus 7 
Wired up for usb power always plugged in 
----Unsure how to get it from 3.5mm to amps---- 
Will either wire up my Kenwood 8405 and 8105 
or 
purchase a Rockford Fosgate PBR300X4 and PBR300X1 

Speakers are undecided at the moment... price is a hangup; budget is roughly 200 for the front components, 130 for rear coax, and subwoofer is a big hangup due to me needing to make a custom fiberglass box to have the room for a sub at all. 

If someone could point me in the right direction or give me some suggestions I would appreciate it. Would an equalizer work? If so please point me to a tiny one with a subwoofer output. While I am just asking questions for the amp the goal is as small in size as possible. I would really like to be able to install the amp somewhere in the dash if I end up purchasing an amp. The two options I listed that I might buy, would those be good choices?


----------



## SPLEclipse

I know the first gen N7 (with USB ROM) can reinitialize the stream to the DAC at startup, but I don't know about the newer ones. You might have trouble charging as well, as per post #8 in this thread: Nexus 7 2013 Timur's ROM USB OTG + Charging - xda-developers

It might be easier (for now at least) to forgo the external DAC altogether and just use the 3.5mm output from the Nexus.

As for fader/balance/sub-out issues, you could use a 1/2 DIN eq (something like the Clarion EQS746), or if you want to go hidden use an external crossover that has two sets of high passed outputs (for the fronts/rears) and a sub out. SOme of them also have balance controls for L/R input gain as well. WIth that kind of setup you'll have no way to control the volume except for at the tablet though, which could prove troublesome and difficult. TO fix that you could use something like a PAC LC1 or another RCA inline volume control. At that point though you'd be spending more money and have more wiring to worry about that just going with a 1/2 DIN eq/volume/crossover all-in-one option.

I won't really comment about the amps, I'm sure either option will be fine. I wouldn't put them in the dash though unless you have sufficient room for cooling and a solid place to mount them. The last thing you want is a loose amp rattling around in the dash, potentially shorting things out or resting on (and melting) wiring. Perhaps you have some room under the front seats?


----------



## rans0m00

So after posting I had a little bit of luck while googling.... so found a usb dac... so using that then rca over to a clarion eqs746 (the one you mentioned)... for the amp its up in the air at the moment... had the realization that there would be no airflow in the dash and it would be an accident waiting to happen. So for now going to wire up the 8405 under a seat with plans to switch out to the smaller amp to for even more space under the seat. The clarion eq should be able to be mounted behind my glovebox or in it. Really don't want to see it so it will be tucked somewhere. 

The clarion should do everything I wanted as far goes separating the signal. Volume will be primarily controlled from the tablet and more or less a limit will be set on the clarion until I get around to replacing my speakers.

Will see how this plays out but guess the worst that happens is I return the n7 (2013) and get a 2012.


----------



## NealfromNZ

A thread on here talks about using the hifimediy sabre USB dac with the nexus.
Has RCA and optical out.

Brought one for my carpc which is basically a netbook and have been testing the sound quality on home hifi setup and via headphones. With lossless music and async mode via 3.5mm rca its comes close to a cd player that I spent roughly $1k on. Best $60 I've ever spent on anything hifi related.


----------



## rans0m00

NealfromNZ said:


> A thread on here talks about using the hifimediy sabre USB dac with the nexus.
> Has RCA and optical out.
> 
> Brought one for my carpc which is basically a netbook and have been testing the sound quality on home hifi setup and via headphones. With losses music and async mode via rca its comes close to a cd player that I spent roughly $1k on. Best $60 I've ever spent on anything hifi related.


Going to look for that thread. From a light Google all I could find out was one with a 3.5 plug. It did have 24bit which my current setup only has a 16bit. So will he hunting. Can't remember if I covered it in a previous post but was going with a 2013 n7 but people were having enough issues to make it more of a hassle instead of a nice thing. So bought a 2012. 

For a USB hub yo be added I really just want one extra port that I would link up to the factory USB port. Unsure what type of hub I would need... Currently it's an n7 with a powered otg cable and a dac. 

Did a light google to see if I could find some build threads and have come up empty for ones that list their purchase list or enough photos for me to know what they have. 

I will continue to search for this since pulling apart my dash because I need to connect my laptop to the n7 sounds like a pain.


----------



## SPLEclipse

If you're planning to use Timur's ROM, there's a list of compatible DACs found here, about halfway down the page:

USB ROM for Nexus 7

You can use an "unpowered" hub if you'd like (i.e., not powered from a wall adapter). Just keep in mind that the 12v-5v converter supplying USB power needs to be a minimum of 2A (1.8A for fast-charging the tablet plus whatever amperage requirments you need for the accessories run from the hub. DACs typically consume about 0.1A). A simple diagram of how to wire everything together can be found here, close to the bottom of the page:

Timur's Kernel - USB ROM - Page 259 - Nexus 7 Development - RootzWiki

If you're only using one peripheral device (the DAC) I don't think it would be necessary to have a hub at all. Just use the connector that would normally go to the hub to interface with the DAC.


----------



## rans0m00

SPLEclipse said:


> If you're planning to use Timur's ROM, there's a list of compatible DACs found here, about halfway down the page:
> 
> USB ROM for Nexus 7
> 
> You can use an "unpowered" hub if you'd like (i.e., not powered from a wall adapter). Just keep in mind that the 12v-5v converter supplying USB power needs to be a minimum of 2A (1.8A for fast-charging the tablet plus whatever amperage requirments you need for the accessories run from the hub. DACs typically consume about 0.1A). A simple diagram of how to wire everything together can be found here, close to the bottom of the page:
> 
> Timur's Kernel - USB ROM - Page 259 - Nexus 7 Development - RootzWiki
> 
> If you're only using one peripheral device (the DAC) I don't think it would be necessary to have a hub at all. Just use the connector that would normally go to the hub to interface with the DAC.


Thats the rom and the converter I picked is a 5v 3a so should be enough. For the dac I have picked one off that list but thinking of changing out to the sabre usb dac since it supports 24bit. Just have to find one that has rca outs.

For the devices coming out of the nexus it will be the usb dac and a usb cord to connect to my factory mounted usb location. So will be 2 devices connected to the n7 along with an always plugged in charging option that will only run when the car is running.

My googles have brought up more options in these forums that I am reading through at the moment. Still need to read through the entire thread for the UsbRom.


----------



## quietfly

you can find more about using nexus 7 tabs as a head unit here 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...00-2010-fusion-sq-installation-thread-58.html
bowdown was using one for the longest time... he just decided to switch to a windows 8 tab....


----------



## BowDown

rans0m00 check out my build thread, any question LMK. I've been around the block a bit with that N7 using various ROM's, hubs, USB DACs, USB FM tuners... whatever. :laugh:


----------



## quietfly

BowDown said:


> rans0m00 check out my build thread, any question LMK. I've been around the block a bit with that N7 using various ROM's, hubs, USB DACs, USB FM tuners... whatever. :laugh:



its almost like when i mention your name you just pop up......


----------



## WinWiz

I think it was Toms Hardware or maybee Anandtech who tested the DACs in tablets and phones. If you want sq then you wanna bypass the nexus 7 dac, via custom rom and usb i guess.


----------



## rans0m00

BowDown said:


> rans0m00 check out my build thread, any question LMK. I've been around the block a bit with that N7 using various ROM's, hubs, USB DACs, USB FM tuners... whatever. :laugh:


After the recommendation about your thread I read it front to the current back. Everything is very impressive to say the least... Kinda makes my venture into this seem like a trip to the park instead of a long hike. 

So my mind has been changing over time with this and the current status of the build is this:
N7 HU running usbrom 
DVB-T USB Stick Set with RTL2832U & R820T
Behringer UCA202
Clarion EQS746
Powered USB otg cable
USB hub
12v to 5v 3a converter
Dash kit to hopefully get an oem look
Current amp powering everything Kenwood 8405

What I need advice on:
A 24bit dac

what USB hub? needs 4-7 ports and does it need it's own power supply or can it pull enough through the otg? 

Will the 5v 3a converter be enough to power all and maybe charge another phone on occasion? If not how would you go about supplying more and how much more? 

Any other advice on surprises that might arise? 

Overall system goal is appear as oem as possible so using oem mounting locations.

Amps wanting as small as possible 40-75 watts per channel for tweeters, front doors, and rear doors. Still trying to find the space for a subwoofer. 

Speaker options I have been thinking of brands but haven't narrowed it down to actual speakers yet. Have heard good things about hertz, tangband, and Dayton. I will need to get in a measure exact speakers diameters and depths I can use in my car. (2010 honda fit) 

Sound deadening on a budget... If i have to remove that part of the interior I plan to add deadening before I put it back together. Will make it to things like the hatch as money comes up for it. Really not wanting to remove the panels more than once just past experience says the Lord they come off the more broken clips and rattles I will have. 

This is my first planned Sq build. It won't be competition worthy but will be trying for just a nice even sound through the range. Unlike previous builds that just had good highs, good lows, and most blah mids. With that being said I am very open to speaker and amp recommendations as long as the amps are small in size and speakers will fit in factory location.


----------



## BowDown

rans0m00 said:


> After the recommendation about your thread I read it front to the current back. Everything is very impressive to say the least... Kinda makes my venture into this seem like a trip to the park instead of a long hike.
> 
> So my mind has been changing over time with this and the current status of the build is this:
> N7 HU running usbrom
> DVB-T USB Stick Set with RTL2832U & R820T
> Behringer UCA202
> Clarion EQS746
> Powered USB otg cable
> USB hub
> 12v to 5v 3a converter
> Dash kit to hopefully get an oem look
> Current amp powering everything Kenwood 8405
> 
> What I need advice on:
> A 24bit dac
> *Here is your first issue. LOL. UCA202 is a 16bit DAC, so for a 24bit DAC there are a couple options.. all depends on how you are going to connect it into the rest of the system. I'm running an Teralink X2 from eBay, but it's digital out only.. Also the android subsystem does NOT support anything over CD quality. The only way currently to get around this is to download the USB Audio Player App from Google Play. This app will bypass the android subsystem and allow you full resolution playback.. but there are no media controls currently supported, it uses a software slider volume control, and the interface is kinda crappy. But it sounds great! :lol:*
> 
> what USB hub? needs 4-7 ports and does it need it's own power supply or can it pull enough through the otg?
> *Though my experiences the USB 'slow' charging is been more than adequate to keep the tablet charged. All devices are attached to the USB hub for power.. so the tablet just maintains charge. ONLY usb hub I would recommend is the Startech Industrial 4-port or 7-port hub. It has a voltage regulator built in.. supports 9v to 18v or something crazy. I messed with about 4 different cheaper HUBS on dedicated DC-DC converters and always had issues. *
> 
> Will the 5v 3a converter be enough to power all and maybe charge another phone on occasion? If not how would you go about supplying more and how much more?
> *Just use a port on the USB Hub for phone charging. *
> 
> Any other advice on surprises that might arise?
> 
> *My biggest issue with the N7 setup was timing. I had my tablet all tied into the USB hub. There was a memory stick, usb dac, radio stick, and tablet connected. The problem is sometimes when it would wake it would start outputting sound from the built in speakers, or I would try to play a song before it finished initializing the USB memory stick and the player would freeze. Or with the 24bit audio app I had to open/close it twice usually after waking up to get it to find the usb dac. I would suggest installing an app on the tablet to allow you to restart it via software as the buttons will be hidden. I also wired the power of the USB hub up to a toggle kill switch. That way if I needed to power cycle the whole setup I didn't have to turn the car off/on. Also with the radio stick make sure you have one with the correct chip. I forget exactly which one is supported.. but I also had to download the RTL software (and purchase) in order to store presets and dial in the radio station so it was clear enough to use. Also the antennas that come with them suck for driving. Parked it's fine.. so expect to modify the antenna cable and adapt it to your vehicle antenna. Anti-Glare protector is a good idea. Don't block the light sensor on the tablet if you want it to auto adjust brightness @ night. I'm sure I'll come up with more.. lol.*




Check above. ^^^


----------



## rans0m00

BowDown said:


> Check above. ^^^


Thanks for the response. 

Looks like I will hold off on the 24 bit dac until the upgrade bug hits and I decide I just have to have 24 bit and a new eq that allows digital in but throws analog out. (at which time a different tablet might seem like a better idea)

Ill buy the startech hub ordered the 7 port just in case I decide to do something odd and want a backup camera or something.

The radio usb stick has the correct chip in it and I had dreams of rigging up a connector to my stock antenna. Have you tried anything like that?

The timing issues I had expected. I am still waiting on the tablet to arrive but for the restart I will probably check to see if I can use an exposed module to handle it and the rest I plan to use Tasker.... a lot. The cut off switch was being added for no other reason of I might not want power running to this all the time for trouble shooting reasons.


----------



## BowDown

I haven't modified the antenna yet. Soon though.. I'm kicking myself a bit for not having bought the 7-port myself. :laugh:


----------



## rans0m00

BowDown said:


> I haven't modified the antenna yet. Soon though.. I'm kicking myself a bit for not having bought the 7-port myself. :laugh:


Glad I bought the 7 port.... at first it was oh I only need a couple ports.. then its like oooh i can add blah blah blah blah and before i know it i am at 6 slots filled.

I have I think two more questions... hooked up everything and I expected a pop when it turned on and off but this is more like a slam and rather annoying. In your build thread you made something to stop the pop'ing. I know nothing about crafting up my own solution like you did so could you point me in the right direction?

Last thing I don't want the usb hub to receive any power when the car is not running. When it was just powering the tablet and dac I planned to snag the power cable that went to the 12v plug. Powering 6-7 usb devices will be way more than that fuse was meant to handle. I will be running an 8 gauge wire for the amp(already thinking about running a 4 gauge for a little future proofing). Wondering how I would go about getting the power to the the hub only when the car is running?

Have everything else figured out except the speakers and crafting up a functional ui. For speakers if you want to suggest a solid speaker setup I wouldn't object.


----------



## charliekwin

I just found out today that Timur has come back from the dead and is promising to release a new version of his kernel for the 2013 N7 (Nexus 7 2013 Timur's ROM USB OTG + Charging - Page 7 - xda-developers). Pretty exciting, since the rest of the dev community doesn't have anything suitable for a fixed install just yet. Unfortunately, he isn't planning a release until May, but is charging for early access right now. I may pony up for it...don't think I want to stretch my install out much longer.


----------



## rans0m00

charliekwin said:


> I just found out today that Timur has come back from the dead and is promising to release a new version of his kernel for the 2013 N7 (Nexus 7 2013 Timur's ROM USB OTG + Charging - Page 7 - xda-developers). Pretty exciting, since the rest of the dev community doesn't have anything suitable for a fixed install just yet. Unfortunately, he isn't planning a release until May, but is charging for early access right now. I may pony up for it...don't think I want to stretch my install out much longer.


Hmmm.... I really like the 2013 version... I will stick with the 2012 for a while I think and swap out my 2013 n7 when the 2014 n7 is released. Thanks for posting this.  I have been overall unimpressed with the dev of the n7 so quit checking on the options a couple months ago.


----------



## ricren

It's not going to be a 2014 nexus 7. End of the road for the N7 I format I guess.

Due to poor sales Google is going to offer an 8" model.
Anyway, my N7 first gen works like a charm in my car.


----------



## rans0m00

ricren said:


> It's not going to be a 2014 nexus 7. End of the road for the N7 I format I guess.
> 
> Due to poor sales Google is going to offer an 8" model.
> Anyway, my N7 first gen works like a charm in my car.


They had a great idea but I had 2 exchanges on my n7 to finally get a good one. Quality control is horrible. On my 3rd n5 with quality issues... Decided for the price it wasn't worth the exchange hassle and just kept it. 
After doing the latest work on adding the 2012 n7 into my dash kit realized without extra effort I can't fit a larger tablet and keep the factory appearance. 

Currently it looks like this. 


















There isn't enough room for a wider tablet. Nice side about the skinny tablet let's me mount all the extras needed behind it instead of other places in the car. 

I do wish airflow wasn't such an issue in the dash. Would really have liked to mount the tiny Fosgate amp behind the tablet but no airflow to cool it. As of now an infinity kappa five has been ordered which will be mounted under the false floor in the trunk. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thseason

This is the DAC I believe that I am going to use in my N7 install. Check it out and see if it meets your needs. I too was going to order the UCA202 until I happened onto this one.

HiFimeDIY Sabre U2 Asynchronous USB DAC


----------



## rans0m00

4thseason said:


> This is the DAC I believe that I am going to use in my N7 install. Check it out and see if it meets your needs. I too was going to order the UCA202 until I happened onto this one.
> 
> HiFimeDIY Sabre U2 Asynchronous USB DAC


I really like the sabre dac due to it being 24bit (if my memory is correct). The only reason I don't have one in my setup is I havent been able to find one with rca output. I am sure there is one but just havent looked hard enough apparently. Found one with optical out and might be my eventual upgrade when I switch to the audison.... someday....


----------



## e36hifi

Hello, i am new here. But, reading through this post i like to input my Nexus 7 2012 usb charging with great success using Grom aux-in adapter kit. ($60). I'm getting 4.4v 2.3A while car off and 4/5v car running. I also have it through a relay to protect the car circuits too.


----------



## rans0m00

e36hifi said:


> Hello, i am new here. But, reading through this post i like to input my Nexus 7 2012 usb charging with great success using Grom aux-in adapter kit. ($60). I'm getting 4.4v 2.3A while car off and 4/5v car running. I also have it through a relay to protect the car circuits too.


My experience with this so far is this. I purchased a startech USB hub in recommendation from other members and I used it to connect all of my USB devices and power the nexus 7. I run USB - rom and battery levels have been a non issue for the nexus. I drive a Honda fit and the battery is a joke. I wouldn't trust it to power anything while the car is not running. I don't even turn on my stereo for more than a couple of minutes without it running.


----------



## steveholt

ive always wondered how a tablet would serve as a head unit. thanks for posting


----------



## naiku

BowDown said:


> rans0m00 check out my build thread, any question LMK. I've been around the block a bit with that N7 using various ROM's, hubs, USB DACs, USB FM tuners... whatever. :laugh:


How come you decided to switch to a Windows 8 tablet? n/m I found the page in your build thread talking about it.

I am still happy with my Nexus 7, I think it's close to a year that I have been running it now. I still have a couple minor things I want to do with it, but its too damn cold to do a whole lot of anything in the car right now.


----------



## e36hifi

This is my first Nexus 7 install and i would love to get some feedback from you PRO's. 
I have to 2012 Nexus 7 without cell chip, i'm trying to find a better solutions for 3g/4g LTE solutions? How many HDD can i safely connect to the OTG cables and i get a hummmms coming from the nexus 7 when switching on headlights with aux selected, but in FM/radio mode its clean with no hummmms? I've put in a ground loop isolator and it helped but i still hear the hummmms when turning on the headlight. When i turn off the headlights, the hummms goes away.


----------



## naiku

What do you mean by better 3G/4G LTE solutions? Are you talking about tethering to your tablet so you can stream services? If so, I have found Bluetooth tethering works well, and barely affects my cell phones battery. I have used USB tethering on mine as well, but did not like having the cable hanging out (although it did give the benefit of charging my phone). If you want to make calls from the Nexus, look into Tablet Talk. You need to pair it with a BT speakerphone, but it will allow you to make/receive calls using the Nexus and mute audio while on a call. It just routes the audio through the BT speakerphone.

I have read that you can only attach 1 HDD at a time, I am not sure how many you are planning to attach? I have a 64GB flash drive connected to mine for music, and have found it to be more than adequate. 

The humming, not sure... by FM/radio mode are you talking about on the Nexus? or do you have the stock radio installed and the Nexus connected via Aux cable. If so, I would look at the aux cable, if it is a cheap cable it could be picking up interferance.


----------



## rans0m00

steveholt said:


> ive always wondered how a tablet would serve as a head unit. thanks for posting


It has its quirks but overall works well. I will be doing a build thread when I clean up the install. Currently its functional but don't ask for much more.







naiku said:


> How come you decided to switch to a Windows 8 tablet? n/m I found the page in your build thread talking about it.
> 
> I am still happy with my Nexus 7, I think it's close to a year that I have been running it now. I still have a couple minor things I want to do with it, but its too damn cold to do a whole lot of anything in the car right now.


I was wondering that too. I would love a surface pro in my dash but there are a couple of apps (waze) that I use on my Nexus that I'm not willing to give up. 

Without Bowdown giving the run down I would assume it would be the same as running a carputer just without the extra parts through the car. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku

rans0m00 said:


> I was wondering that too. I would love a surface pro in my dash but there are a couple of apps (waze) that I use on my Nexus that I'm not willing to give up.


Waze is definitely something I would hate to lose, I know you can get a Waze app now for Windows Phone 8, not sure about regular Windows 8 though. The main thing I would hate to lose is Tablet Talk (which is what also made me stick with Android and not switch to WP8 recently). 



rans0m00 said:


> Without Bowdown giving the run down I would assume it would be the same as running a carputer just without the extra parts through the car.


I believe you are right, also in his build thread he mentioned it being easier to program, add a USB CD drive etc.


----------



## rans0m00

naiku said:


> Waze is definitely something I would hate to lose, I know you can get a Waze app now for Windows Phone 8, not sure about regular Windows 8 though. The main thing I would hate to lose is Tablet Talk (which is what also made me stick with Android and not switch to WP8 recently).
> 
> I will have to ask some people I know with the Surface Pro if Waze if available. Tablet talk I gave up on with how laggy the nexus is. I keep it running the barebones (for me Spotify or PowerAmp, Torque, and Waze)
> 
> I believe you are right, also in his build thread he mentioned it being easier to program, add a USB CD drive etc.


Which I have no use for a CD drive but could really use the flexibility Windows offers over Android. Shame T1mur quite dev'ing for the 2012 and the 2013 is too large without major modification. If I end up having to seriously mod my dash I might go the full route of a carputer(tiny box in the trunk) or another tablet that runs full windows with the power to make it run smooth. 

IDK atm I probably will stick with what I have till I build out the rest of my system. The no TA is driving me nuts since I stuck with factory install locations only.


----------



## e36hifi

naiku said:


> What do you mean by better 3G/4G LTE solutions? Are you talking about tethering to your tablet so you can stream services? If so, I have found Bluetooth tethering works well, and barely affects my cell phones battery. I have used USB tethering on mine as well, but did not like having the cable hanging out (although it did give the benefit of charging my phone). If you want to make calls from the Nexus, look into Tablet Talk. You need to pair it with a BT speakerphone, but it will allow you to make/receive calls using the Nexus and mute audio while on a call. It just routes the audio through the BT speakerphone.
> 
> I have read that you can only attach 1 HDD at a time, I am not sure how many you are planning to attach? I have a 64GB flash drive connected to mine for music, and have found it to be more than adequate.
> 
> The humming, not sure... by FM/radio mode are you talking about on the Nexus? or do you have the stock radio installed and the Nexus connected via Aux cable. If so, I would look at the aux cable, if it is a cheap cable it could be picking up interferance.


Thanks, that is good to know. I couldn't get the BT pairing to my phone to work, guess i'll try again.

I'm thinking of putting in 1TB fixed and possible a flash drive sometime. I have the OTG cables that will allow the tablet to charge and now i have to root the tablet for USB devices to work from what i read.

I have a stock C43 radio. The stock radio has FM.CD.Tape and i get no humm on FM/Tape but only on CD mode and only when i turn on the headlight. If the HL is off, there is no humm and clean music, then i turn on the headlight....the hummmm comes back. I'll see if i can get you a video clip of it. Its a shielded cable, should i strip the jacket and ground out the sheathing?


----------



## SPLEclipse

Try moving the ground point for your step-down transformer.


----------



## steveholt

rans0m00 said:


> It has its quirks but overall works well. I will be doing a build thread when I clean up the install. Currently its functional but don't ask for much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering that too. I would love a surface pro in my dash but there are a couple of apps (waze) that I use on my Nexus that I'm not willing to give up.
> 
> Without Bowdown giving the run down I would assume it would be the same as running a carputer just without the extra parts through the car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


thanks, i will be keeping up with your posts to follow


----------



## rans0m00

Well time has passed and I keep running into new bumps in the road. So progress on this has not been moving how I was hoping for. Originally I planned to go with an audison bit ten d but life happens and money is just too tight to spend on it. As it's looking there is no end in sight for at least a couple of years. So I have 200-300 to spend on sound processing to get my system sounding decent. In my signature it lays out my system. I'm very interested in time alignment if it could be in the budget. We are in an area that I know almost nothing about... Only past experience I have had was a pioneer head unit some years ago that did it all for me I just had to set the mic. If any clarification on my system is needed please feel free to ask.


----------



## rans0m00

Btw what I have so far found in the budget is this Precision Power PPI DSP-88R. Any feedback or other ideas are always appreciated.


----------



## mfenske

rans0m00 said:


> Btw what I have so far found in the budget is this Precision Power PPI DSP-88R. Any feedback or other ideas are always appreciated.


I'm thinking of the very same thing. I think it looks super promising.


----------



## naiku

If you are on a budget have you thought about maybe picking up a used Alpine PXE-H650 or H660? I used to have an H650 and had no complaints with it the entire time I had it. I imagine you could pick one up relatively cheaply on eBay.

Just looked on eBay, and oddly there is not a single H650 or H660 listed, kind of surprising really.


----------

